# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  alcatel ot 355 فك شفرة

## هشامو

bonjour  
alcatel ot 355 فك شفرة 
355X-2ARGFR1
imei  353923040560100 
Merci

----------


## mohamed73

> bonjour  
> alcatel ot 355 فك شفرة 
> 355x-2argfr1
> imei  353923040560100 
> merci

 nck:                    0966438428

----------

